
Non-Photorealistic Rendering Using a Painting Robot [pdf] - lichtenberger
http://graphics.uni-konstanz.de/publikationen/Lindemeier2015HardwareBasedNon/Lindemeier2015HardwareBasedNon.pdf
======
transistor-man
I've tinkered with 'hobby grade' acrylic painting with robots before [1] and
this is a wonderful paper. Getting the visual feedback on brush strokes alone
working well is impressive. The line "Real paint strokes interact in a complex
way that is very hard to simulate on a computer" really hits home.

Always nice to see art robotics progressing along.

1: [http://transistor-man.com/bluebot_revival.html](http://transistor-
man.com/bluebot_revival.html)

------
ohiovr
Charles "Chuck" Scuri at OSU worked on plotter based painting. He was known as
one of the very first computer graphics artists. I had the fortune of meeting
him in the 1990s

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Csuri](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Csuri)

------
madaxe_again
There was a neat demo in the science museum in London in either the late 80’s
or early 90’s - they had an industrial robot arm (wearing a beret, of course)
hooked up to a video camera, and some variety of edge detection running - and
it painted portraits of museum visitors in a sumi-e style, with a brush. I’ve
still got mine, aged 7 or so, kicking around somewhere, and from what I recall
it was a decent likeness.

------
RenRav
Very cool, has anyone tasked a painting robot with reproducing images
generated from a neural network? I've seen plenty of both, but nothing so far
merging the two.

~~~
chrischen
The problem is current conv neural nets are extracting textures, which may not
necessarily translate to brush strokes that translate to the same physical
rendition. A new net would have to be trained on the mechanical processes of
paintings.

I built a robo painter that captures brush stroke movements:
[https://www.instapainting.com/blog/research/2015/08/23/ai-
pa...](https://www.instapainting.com/blog/research/2015/08/23/ai-painter/)

With enough input data here a neural net could be trained to produce physical
results.

~~~
lichtenberger
However, how do you measure the quality of the painting accurately? I think in
their first paper on e-David Oliver Deussen mentioned something like that for
future research :-)

~~~
chrischen
Painting through that motion capture robot isn't exactly like painting with a
brush in hand... I've tried creating prototypes with analog motion capture
arms where the artist can physically guide the arm. The artist guided version
would be the source of truth used for training, and you can evaluate results
with cameras.

